# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Sähköavusteinen täysjoustomaasturi suosituksia

## Iivoge

Hei, 

Mitäs kansa mieltä kumpi olisi parempi sekä mahdollisia kokemuksia kyseisistä pyöristä. Alustavasti Canyonin Neuron :Nolous: n 7 kiikarissa S koossa. Toinen vaihtoehto HELKAMA FSE11.

Hintahaitari pyörissä melkein sama, helkama vähän arvokkaampi mutta miten pyörien osat yms ajettavuus? Päässiassa maastopoluille sekä myös asfaltille välillä...

----------


## Turf Moor

Kannattaa laittaa kyselyt tuonne, niin saa paremmin vastauksia.

https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...set-py%F6r%E4t

----------

